
Announcement of Byte Arena – Digital Playground for Intelligent Agents - netgusto
https://twitter.com/svensauleau/status/897819864697589762
======
netgusto
We would like to present it on stage at Reactive Conf 2017 in Bratislava; but
we need your stars on GitHub on our talk repo for that!
[https://github.com/ByteArena/reactive-conf-
talk-2017](https://github.com/ByteArena/reactive-conf-talk-2017)

